# Pale Rider



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What revolver did Clint use in this movie???
To relaod he just changed cylinders.
Are any like it still made???


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Been a while since I saw that one, best I remember it was either a 1858 Remington Army or a 1860 Colt.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it was an 1858 Remington. This is a cap and ball revolver, and changing the cylinder is much faster than reloading the cylinder in the handgun. This setup can be purchased at Cabela's. It was perhaps in response to the movie. I have never read anything of historical reference to this practice.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

1858 Remington is a nice revolver I'll post a few pictures of mine when I get a chance.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

As promised.

1858 Remington by Pietta 5 1/2 inch barrel


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

That's the one, but in the movie Clint used a longer barreled version I think.

Also, he reloads a similar revolver in a few scenes in "Fistfull of Dollars" I think. I always appreciated the attention to detail during gunfights in Clint Eastwood movies.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I drug this one out of the DVD case this weekend for a look. I rembered that it was definitly a remington but the part that I never caught was the fact that it has been converted to fire cartridges but they didn't put a loading gate on it, so this was pretty much the only way he could reload.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i like the .44 mag in dirty harry better, that gun looked way cooler


----------

